# Advise Needed



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new here but I really need an important information. I applied for a job in a university and they told me that I'm accepted but they can't give me an offer until they receive a clearance from ministry of higher education. They told me that this is a procedure that any one that will work in a university in UAE have to do. I submitted the documents required 10 days ago, but my question is, does any one knows if this clearance is the same as security clearance done for the immigration department or its a different procedure? I'm really afraid that the clearance will be rejected as I'm Egyptian and I heard that security clearance for Egyptians get rejected.

Does anyone have an idea?

Thanks to all who is reading and I'm waiting for anyone to reply.

A.Youssef.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I dont have any information regarding Egyptians, but my husband had to go through the same procedure, he applied with Khalifa University but ultimately accepted another offer. it is separate from immigration because he had to get the clearance before he got the offer, and then the visa.


----------



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks a dozen for you reply Emilie.... That's a bit relieving. I hope the process move smoothly....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know but, who is being rejected is pretty well known at this point. If the school didnt think they could get an approval, they probly wouldnt bother. 

Is it for dubai or abu dhabi? Abu Dhabi was the one doing most of the rejecting based on nationality/passport.


----------



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

It's in Dubai ... but when i did my search, I found that the ministry of higher education is in Abu Dhabi and there is no branches in Dubai...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

What kind of papers did you apply to the MOHESR? Did you apply your egyptian certificates equalization? If so, then it will take 3-4 months for the B.Sc certificate, and around 3 months (more or less) for the higher degrees. It took 2 weeks for my B.Sc certificate, and 3 months for the M.Sc. certificate. As far as I know this is the only thing you can do with MOHESR.


----------



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

3 months!!!! ... That's a lot more than I expected... I provided only a copy of my MBA certificate which is obtained from a private university in Dubai in addition to a passport copy and the clearance form... Do you really think it will take 3 months??


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

No!! Since your certificate is from UAE you don't even need to equalize it!
I believe it will need less than 3 months if this is till required from you.

I started my job once I provided my B.Sc. equalization and before I get it the M.Sc. My workplace just asked me to bring it once it's ready. Try to do the same with them.



A.Youssef said:


> 3 months!!!! ... That's a lot more than I expected... I provided only a copy of my MBA certificate which is obtained from a private university in Dubai in addition to a passport copy and the clearance form... Do you really think it will take 3 months??


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i have not read all the post above... but just a quick reply to your question...

Ministry of Higher education and scientific research is only in abu dhabi and All the universities operating in economic zone of UAE come under this where as universities operating in free zones come under other authorities such as KHDA in dubai....

Yes Degrees will take some time for approval as the specialization should match with the subject lecturer designation...
e.g. If you have MBA (marketing) and university is looking for a lecturer to teach Strategic Management... it needs to get approval from ministry which takes time.

Yes Egyptians are getting a refusal for visa in Abu Dhabi (government) due to security reasons... but if you are in private institution.... it is okay

To my knowledge... if the university you have gone to, is listed in abu dhabi than the equivalency will not take more than 3 - 10 days... (what university did you go to?) 

Most of the time American universities are not properly listed with abu dhabi for some unknown reasons... that takes time... 

But yes overall the recruitment PROCESS might take 2-3 months


----------



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

@eng Khaled... They told me that I have to be cleared from MOHESR first before I start working in any university..

@nm62..... That's a lot of useful info however some of them are bad to me.. My MBA is from Murdoch university and regrettably it's not listed (( 

Many thanks to all of you...


----------



## curious21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is anyone here working with or know anyone with Khalifa Unversity of Science, Technology and Research. I recently had an interview with them at Boston Joint Mathemtical Meeting this January 5; I would like to know 

1). how the employment process goes since the vacancy is for February this year
2). how to network with a math professor that can be of help to me for this post

Thank you.


----------



## curious21 (Jan 11, 2012)

How do you know a school that is in MOHESR? Is University of Pretoria among, please?


Is anyone here working with or know anyone with Khalifa Unversity of Science, Technology and Research. I recently had an interview with them at Boston Joint Mathemtical Meeting this January 5; I would like to know 

1). how the employment process goes since the vacancy is for February this year
2). how to network with a math professor that can be of help to me for this post

Thank you.


----------



## A.Youssef (Jan 11, 2012)

Regrettably, I don't have any info about the recruitment process of Khalifa University. About MOHRSR, here is a link with the accredited universities within UAE:

https://www.caa.ae/caaweb/DesktopModules/Institutions.aspx

And this is for the recommended universities outside UAE:

https://www.mohesr.gov.ae/en/institutes.aspx


----------



## expertop (Jan 16, 2012)

*Limited Information about security clearance*

Salam!
brother yousaf, i am in the same process as you are in, the difference is i have got a Master's Degree from UK and i just have only submitted a copy of transcript and degree, a copy of passport and one scanned photo (passport size), and nothing else they have asked me, i have not filled up a security clearance Form, even i do not know is there any form like that, but from the previous posts i have observed that first they send to Ministry Of Higher education for equalization and then they send to Ministry of Interior for further security clearance. This i understand, could you please guide me further whetever you know the best, thanks


----------

